# Video - Moderlieschen bei Paarung u. Laichablage



## Christine (21. Mai 2011)

Soderle, Freunde der fleissigen __ Moderlieschen - hier isser, der neueste Film von Else-Productions:

Zur Vorgeschichte: Herr Moderlieschen hat sich mangels geeigneter Seerosenstengel schon vor ein paar Tagen einen kräftigen Hahnenfussstengel ausgesucht und heute konnte er seine Anbetete für diese Liescheneiheimstatt begeistern....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U9PRbz_u9M

Viel Spaß!


----------



## danyvet (21. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

 KREISCH!!!
 Christine!!!! Du hast da eine Paarung/Laichablage gefilmt!!!
Jetzt weiß ich endlich, wie die das machen 
und jetzt weiß ich auch, wie stengeln geht, ich dachte immer, die stupsen da mit der __ Nase dran, dabei macht er das mit einem gekonnten side-kick 
danke für das Video, große Klasse!!! 

edit: vor lauter Aufregung und Begeisterung über das Video hab ich vergessen zu schreiben, wie schade das mit deinem Elritzenweiberl ist


----------



## Dawn (21. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Bist du narrisch!!!
Wie genial ist denn das???? Danke für dieses Video!!!!!


----------



## Andreas A. (22. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Christine,
SUPER Film!!! Ich bin ganz begeistert. Wenn ich von oben in den Teich bei mir schaue kann ich das ja lange nicht so gut sehen. Ich frage mich, wie man beim Filmen den richtigen Zeitpunkt erwischt, um die Eiablage zu filmen. 


blumenelse schrieb:


> Herr Moderlieschen hat sich mangels geeigneter Seerosenstengel schon vor ein paar Tagen einen kräftigen Hahnenfussstengel ausgesucht ...


Wie macht sich das bemerkbar, dass das Männchen einen Eiablageplatz ausgesucht hat? Stengeln die schon ohne Eier um Weibchen anzulocken oder entfernen die sich einfach von dem Stengel nicht mehr?

Das erste Stengeln habe ich am 8.Mai beobachtet. Da ich ein Gelege seperat aufziehen wollte habe ich heute die betreffende Wurzel vom __ Fieberklee abgenommen. Man Erkennt in den Eiern schon die Augen vom Nachruchs.


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Andreas,

danke für's Lob  (allen anderen auch!). Ein bisschen Glück war auch im Spiel. Man muss halt beobachten. Herr Moderlieschen hat seit Tagen immer mal wieder ein bisschen gestengelt, es war aber nie was zu sehen. An dem Tag der Aufnahme habe ich bemerkt, das zwei Lieschen immer wieder um den Stengel turnten und das zweite nicht vertrieben wurde. Die Abstände wurden immer kürzer und da hab ich die Kamera für eine Stunde ins Wasser gestellt. Und die richtigen fünf Minuten dann nachher rausgepult.


----------



## Andreas A. (22. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Christine,
clever gemacht.
Das Gelege auf dem Bild bei mir ist dann also 14 - x Tage alt. Die Eier habe ich das erste mal beim Rausholen anschauen können. Die müssten ja bald schlüpfen.

Gruß Andreas


----------

